# Flora Base refresh



## JustJoshinYa (Sep 6, 2006)

ive had my planted 55 up for almost two and a half years i used flora base when i first set it up and probably tomorrow im going to be breaking down my entire 55 and removing all plants into bins for cleaning and rescaping, im going to clean out my substrate completely and wash and sift it, whatever nutrients were in the soil are long gone, but i was wondering im going to be reusing the soil after i clean it and im going to be adding 10lbs of crushed clay, into it for iron is there anything i can add to the soil to reconstitute it with minerals and fertilizers??


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can use API's "RootTabs" or Seachem's "FlourishTabs". They are both good sources of nutrients and last for a LONG time. I think they claim 3-6 months, but I've had some last a year under some small Cryptocoryne before I ripped up and rescaped.


----------

